# E38 burnt out: Help needed



## Perleti (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello, 
I have one question so if you can help.

I was driving yesterday my BMW and suddenly it started to loose power. It didnt wanted to accelerate above 60kph.
As soon as I noticed that i stopped and came out. Than i saw that car is on fire behind the rear right wheel. Somewhere under the accumulator.

Good part of the rear right end burned, before we managed to extinguish the fire.

My question would be whether you know maybe what could cause a fire. I know that it is difficult to know but maybe someone of you had experience with that.
It is BMW 740 (e38) 97.g.

Thank you


----------



## Beemaboy (Jun 1, 2006)

I would hazard a guess that one of the fuel components gave up and sprayed fuel all over the exhaust or brake disc area. It could be any number of the rubber fuel pipes or the filler neck tube that runs from the fuel cap to the tank...

Got any pics so we can see the damage?


----------



## Beemaboy (Jun 1, 2006)

I would hazard a guess that one of the fuel components gave up and sprayed fuel all over the exhaust or brake disc area. It could be any number of the rubber fuel pipes or the filler neck tube that runs from the fuel cap to the tank...

Got any pics so we can see the damage?


----------

